# The American Psycho



## Mrs. M. (Oct 27, 2016)

In a recent Op-ed I wrote a story comparing Donald Trump to the legendary figure, Spartacus entitled, "The American Spartacus."  In order to give both candidates equal time, this Op-ed entitled "The American Psycho," is my comparison of Hillary Clinton's psychotic mind to Patrick Bateman's in the movie, "American Psycho."  It's the closest comparison I could find to Mrs. Clinton.  Mrs. Clinton has exhibited psychopathic behavior both in public and in private.  She is vicious, out of control, and shows no signs of remorse.  The very idea of this woman having her finger on the nuclear button - given her episodes of uncontrolled wrath - is downright chilling!

The following story and video will reveal the disturbed mind of Mrs. Clinton which inspired me to the compare her with Bateman.  First though, please examine her behavior off camera after Matt Lauer dared to ask her a question that wasn't part of the script.

Quoting a breaking news report, link provided:

According to an email forwarded to us late last night, which originated from a Comcast email address, the technical crew for NBC which produced the event is now speaking out about what took place moments after Clinton walked off the set – a massive profanity-laced tirade aimed at NBC’s host, Matt Lauer.

 It turned out that Clinton had been fed all the questions for approval in advance of the forum. But then, after the approval, Matt Lauer had had a change of heart and he started his questioning with an unapproved line concerning Clinton’s use of an illegal private server for her sometimes classified, work-related emails. According to a Comcast official (the parent company of NBC Universal) who apparently was quoting those on the set:

“When Matt posed the one legitimate question about the FBI investigation concerning her homemade server and the unsecured emails, we could see she was beginning to boil.”

According to an NBC Associate Producer of the Forum, as soon as Clinton got off the set, she exploded. “Hillary proceeded to pick up a full glass of water and throw it at the face of her assistant, and the screaming started.”

 “She was in a full meltdown and no one on her staff dared speak with her – she went kind of manic and didn’t have any control over herself at that point.”

 “How these people work with this woman is amazing to me. She really didn’t seem to care who heard any of it.” “You really had to see this to believe it. She came apart – literally unglued; she is the most foul-mouthed woman I’ve ever heard … and that voice at screech level … awful!” “She screamed she’d get that f…..ing Lauer fired for this.” Referring to Donald Trump, Clinton said: “If that f – – – ing bastard wins, we all hang from nooses! Lauer’s finished…and if I lose it’s all on your heads for screwing this up"
Breaking! Hillary Has MASSIVE Meltdown-This Could Be Huge

The man who received the email giving the full story you haven't heard:

People on Clinton's campaign staff have said they all fear her wrath.  One person described Mrs. Clinton as an egotistical psychopath

According to this reporter who received the email and reports what it contained -  Mrs. Clinton singled out Donna Brazile and screamed at her:  I'm so sick of your face! You stare at the wall like a brain dead buffalo while letting that f - - -  ing Lauer get away with this!   What are you good for really?  Get to work janitoring this mess - do I make myself clear?  -end quote






'
DNC Chairman Donna Brazile​
DNC Chairman Donna Brazile is the first African American woman to hold the position.
As Hillary Clinton went on screaming at Donna Brazile...... a female NBC Executive said that Donna Brazile looked at Mrs. Clinton and she never flinched which seemed to enrage Hillary all the more.  The NBC Executive went on to say..... it was the most awful and terrible and racist display, such a profane meltdown I have ever witnessed from anyone and I will never forget it.  That woman should never see the inside of the oval office I can tell you that.  She was unhinged and and just continued to verbally abuse everyone - she was out of control.  - NBC Executive quote

I wonder how the African American people will feel about Mrs. Clinton treating DNC Chairman Donna Brazile as if she were her Plantation Slave chained to the floor and under her whip?  I know how I feel. Utterly disgusted!

Mrs. Clinton and her campaign have since gone on to massively criticize Matt Lauer using the rest of the MSM to accuse Matt Lauer of having conducted an unfair and partisan attack on Hilary Clinton. According to the email, calls were made to the Washington Times, New York Times, Huffington Post and Twitter executives with orders to "crush" Matt Lauer.

The video contains far more information about Mrs. Clinton's psychopathic behavior but it's time now for my comparison of Mrs. Clinton to the character, Patrick Bateman in "American Pscyho."  I believe Patrick Bateman has just met his match:

Patrick Bateman: There are no more barriers to cross. All I have in common with the uncontrollable and the insane, the vicious and the evil, all the mayhem I have caused and my utter indifference toward it I have now surpassed. My pain is constant and sharp, and I do not hope for a better world for anyone. In fact, I want my pain to be inflicted on others. I want no one to escape. But even after admitting this, there is no catharsis; my punishment continues to elude me, and I gain no deeper knowledge of myself. No new knowledge can be extracted from my telling. This confession has meant nothing.
American Psycho (2000) - Quotes - IMDb







This is the closest comparison I can find to Hillary Clinton.  No more barriers to cross, her conscience is gone.  She has surpassed all she had in common with the uncontrollable and the insane, the vicious and the evil.  She has gone beyond it because like Bateman she doesn't hope for a better world for anyone.  She wants her pain to be inflicted on the rest of us and if she gets into the oval office she'll get her wish.  While the character of Bateman is fiction, the character of Mrs. Clinton is painfully real.

Secret Service agents have written books about her psychotic episodes, her filthy language and her vicious attacks against them.  Many of Hillary Clinton's victims have tried to warn the American people about her, about her intimidation tactics to silence them and how she has covered up the truth repeatedly about the behavior of both herself and her husband.

On the international front, the mayhem Mrs. Clinton has caused throughout the middle east and the continent of Africa and her total lack of remorse for the deaths she is responsible for, reveal the mind of someone who belongs in a mental institution for the criminally insane, not the oval office.

America cannot afford to permit this American psycho to get into the White House through a rigged election.  She must be stopped and if she hangs from the gallows (as she fears she will be if Trump is elected), remember that men have hung for a lot less serious crimes than this woman has committed. If Hillary Rodham Clinton is sentenced to hang for her crimes, let her epitaph read,

*                     "The American Psycho"*​



_________________________________________________________________________


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2016)

Trump is no gladiator, Mrs. M.


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 27, 2016)

Hillary is such a sweet little old lady.

I just wish she did not lie so much.

Trump is a nasty scoundrel.

I wish he had not hijacked the GOP primary.

I will be voting 3rd party this time -- same as when Gore v. Bush ran against each other.

Back then I voted for Nader.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 27, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump is no gladiator, Mrs. M.



And Hillary is no American.  She just resides here.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 27, 2016)

Tyrants are all the same. Psychotic. They owe allegiance to nobody, and they value nobody.

And every single progressive douchebag is exactly like that. She's just exceptional because she has a modicum of influence, power, and wealth.

The only cure is their deaths. They're like cockroaches or rats...you can't just shoo them away.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2016)

I've seen an absolute absence of any ability by Trump to admit to any error or to be accountable for anything, which is not hallmark of a healthy mind to me.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> I've seen an absolute absence of any ability by Trump to admit to any error or to be accountable for anything, which is not hallmark of a healthy mind to me.



Your judgement of what would be classified as a "healthy mind" is highly questionable.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> I've seen an absolute absence of any ability by Trump to admit to any error or to be accountable for anything, which is not hallmark of a healthy mind to me.


Fakey made a funny.

He says that because he knows for a fact that Hills is nuts and has never apologized for any of the disgusting things she's done. Ever. She always blames somebody else, or pretends it was a harmless mistake on her part.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah, I've heard this story, unfortunately, without video or corroboration, it is impossible to verify.

There are other tell tale signs.

*Shallow emotions
*
Normal people will also show a clear skin conductance response produced by sweat gland activity. In psychopathic subjects, however, this brain network showed no activity and no skin conductance responses were emitted (Birbaumer et al., 2012).
What Is a Psychopath?

Hillary mystery: Why doesn’t she ever sweat?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen an absolute absence of any ability by Trump to admit to any error or to be accountable for anything, which is not hallmark of a healthy mind to me.
> ...


If you equate "healthy mind" with Donald Trump, you have no cred objectively at all.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 27, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Yeah, I've heard this story, unfortunately, without video or corroboration, it is impossible to verify.
> 
> There are other tell tale signs.
> 
> ...


There are a studio full of eye witnesses including the NBC Executive who saw Mrs. Clinton in full meltdown mode and came forward to tell what she heard and saw.  That is better than a audio tape because Clinton would deny it's authenticity (the liar that she is)!  Those testimonies would surely hold up in court should Lauer decide to bring a lawsuit against her (he should).

In any case, my prayers have been answered.  I prayed specifically that God would expose Clinton for who she really is _before_ the election and He's done it.  God is good.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I've heard this story, unfortunately, without video or corroboration, it is impossible to verify.
> ...


Sure thing.  You sure sound like someone I prayed in my secret chambers who would out herself here.  Hmmm.  Who could that be?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is no gladiator, Mrs. M.
> ...


You are not from Venus, and he certainly is not from Mars.  He is trumptinyurl, nothing more.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 27, 2016)

Sorry, Jake.  My husband saw your comments and couldn't stop himself from writing a little comment!   I deleted it but as you quoted him before I could press delete -  the response will stay!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Sorry, Jake.  My husband saw your comments and couldn't stop himself from writing a little comment!   I deleted it but as you quoted him before I could press delete -  the response will stay!


so you have a mrs.m.tinyhusbandurl.  That's cute.  I am glad he loves you.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Jake.  My husband saw your comments and couldn't stop himself from writing a little comment!   I deleted it but as you quoted him before I could press delete -  the response will stay!
> ...



Yes, he does but nobody loves me like Jesus does!


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



At least your Communist buddies agree with you.

Hillary Just Got An Endorsement That Could End Her Campaign In Florida


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 27, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I've heard this story, unfortunately, without video or corroboration, it is impossible to verify.
> ...



Listen, I do a lot of research, and I keep my ear to the ground on a lot of this stuff. 

I TRIED to source the origins of this rumor, and the point of fact is, the source of this rumor goes back to a journalist that has inside connections to other journalists.  That said, unless OTHER journalists are willing to go ON RECORD, and the email can be sourced, it doesn't amount to anything but gossip.  The email has to be produced, and the folks that were there have to go on record.  As it stands, I can find no one that has been willing to back up this story.  No one will go on record.

I'm not saying the story isn't true, I'm just saying there isn't anyone that is willing to go against the power of Hell.  There is too much fear of reprisal.  After this all happened, Matt Lauer was crucified in the NYT and other media outlets.  Of course Hillary's control of the media demolished him.

For a Second Day, New York Times Pummels Matt Lauer As a 'Loser,' a 'Disaster'
The Daily 202: Matt Lauer’s widely panned performance shows the perils for debate moderators
Matt Lauer Gets Pummeled Over His Questions, or Lack Thereof, at Commander-in-Chief Forum

Here is the original video, with his sources.  I have checked them out.  Check out his show notes for yourself.



> Bill Still is a former newspaper editor and publisher. He has written for USA Today, The Saturday Evening Post, the Los Angeles Times Syndicate, OMNI magazine, and has also produced the syndicated radio program, Health News.




It's an old story, this video is from ten days ago. . .


----------



## Redpath (Oct 27, 2016)

Didn't read the OP of course but funny coincidence is that we've been talking about how The Smarmy Little Trump Boys look like the movie American Psycho. 

They're Godfather's In Training.

It doesn't fall far from the -


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 27, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Let's go back and review this for a moment.

1. -  The video I posted is the same as yours, Misterbeale.  The title is different - otherwise - it appears to be the same video - same story.

2. - the narrator of the video was the recipient of the email.  Therein the email exists because this man is not going public with a story that was created out of some figment of his imagination.

3. -   The fact that he received the email from a source that wishes to remain anonymous does not invalidate the content.  In the old days - that is how it was done.  The identity of the Whistleblower was protected. Who is protecting the identify of the Whistleblower?  The man in the video who has possession of the email.  He's not going to give up his source because the Clinton's have a record for taking revenge on those who cross them which leads me to my next point...

4. - The evidence is in the actions that took place after Hillary Clinton's meltdown at the studio.  The email states that the others at MSM were told to criticize Matt Lauer and the reports prove that afterward they did so.  The email states a call was made to certain news media including someone at Twitter (exact sources and Twitter contact is in the OP) and I checked to see if those stories ever emerged.  Indeed they did.  The attack on Matt Lauer was so vicious in the stories after that night - it is clear that Clinton's war on Lauer was a full on attack.   Again - this confirms the story that the man in video received from his anonymous source.  I find this story so fascinating (10 days is not old when it's dynamite and THIS is dynamite - look at how long Benghazi news continued.....) I intend to do another Op-ed on it.  Perhaps even two or three. Matt Lauer is a hero.  Let's straighten out the facts here and get that on record.

5th you say that no one wants to go up against the powers of hell.  I disagree.   There are people who go up against the powers of hell every day.  Donald Trump is going up against the power of hell (Hillary serves Lucifer).  Donald Trump knows who works for that studio and who was there that night.  He knows more than you think he knows because he is in a position to find these things out.  They have to tell someone because after that email and the video that followed, Clinton's people know someone talked.  We also have the silence of Brazile, NBC and Comcast. No one is denying it didn't happen - and if they deny it later - the question remains why didn't you deny it earlier? 

How to fix this.  Bring it out into the daylight.  

Donna Brazile needs to contact Donald Trump and go public on a major news network station - and tell the world how Hillary Clinton acted that night and how she was treated.  She needs to tell the American people that she made a mistake taking a job for this woman and she has too much of a conscience to remain silent while Hillary Clinton attempts to make her way to the White House.  I'll be praying she does it and if she doesn't, I pray the NBC Executive will go to Matt Lauer and say, Let's go to Donald Trump and take this story to the American people.

 That is what real news reporting / journalism is all about.  You put the truth out there.  If you don't have the backbone to stand up for the truth and face the "powers of hell" (as you put it) you have no business in the business of journalism.  It is what it is.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 27, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



1.  Yes, the video is the same, though it was slightly edited to make it more entertaining and it was made for that article you posted.

2.  No argument.  The credentials of this journalist seem to be pretty bona fide.  I don't think he is a gossip hound.  I think he wishes to maintain his reputation.

3.  Ah, here is where we run into problems.  It might be an anonymous source, an you are right, that doesn't mean it is not true.  However, this is where we leap into the realm of GOSSIP, rather than fact.  Until there is corroboration, or someone goes on record, then it is nothing but hearsay from an anonymous source, that is what I am getting at.  People who don't like Hillary will choose to believe, those that like her, have the choice not to.  Nothing can be substantiated with out an email or personal testimony.

4.  Again, I agree with you.  Circumstantial evidence points to the story being true.  For those of us who are independent and free thinkers, we know there is a history of people telling stories about Hillary's anger, I am not disputing that.  Again, unless someone is willing to come forward, secondhand accounts and whispers in the dark, non-existent emails that people on the internet cannot read isn't going to cut it in anyone's mind but the already dyed in the wool faithful.  This isn't a "grab 'em by the pussy" moment for Hillary.

5.  Here, we disagree.  I looked.  Find ONE OTHER SOURCE for this story.  Go ahead.  They all lead back to this mystery email and this journalist.  


As far as Donna Brazile is concerned?  Have you gone off your rocker?  She'll never turn on Clinton.  She knows who butters her bread.

Donna is just as corrupt as Hillary.  Her power depends on Hillary.  She is the interim DNC chair.  If Hillary goes down, Donna goes down.

Breaking: DNC Chief Donna Brazile Leaked Sanders Info to Clinton Campaign


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2016)

MisterBeale is correct about having to source it and verify it, and Mrs. M. is wrong.

She may have had a melt down, but so may have Mrs. M.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> MisterBeale is correct about having to source it and verify it, and Mrs. M. is wrong.
> 
> She may have had a melt down, but so may have Mrs. M.


Thanks Jake, remember that.

When I post, if I post, I post stuff as either speculation, or corroborated and/or sourced facts.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 28, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


1.  I posted an Op-ed off of the news story that ran the video of the man who was the recipient of the email.  I think the one 3 or 4 second cartoon clip "evil" is in the second one which is the one the news source I quoted used.  I don't know the news source personally, my story is an Op-ed off of theirs.  We can agree that what the speaker in the video said about the email he received was the same information and therein the content of the actual pertinent information from the email was consistent.

2. I'm glad we agree that the journalist is legitimate.  Yes, he is a bona fide journalist although not of the same ilk as what we see in mainstream news media where they are lying through their teeth in order to cover up the truth about Mrs. Clinton and going full tilt to punish those who dare to breakaway from their ranks.

3.  This is where we disagree, MisterBeale.  What was said in that email not only can be substantiated it actually can be verified through its content and Mrs. Clinton's behavior for the past 40 plus years at least.
First there is the testimony of those who are family relatives of Mrs. Clinton.  There are the testimonies of the women Bill Clinton confided in, the book which the Clinton's tried to keep from being published by a former FBI agent who was assigned to the Clinton White House during their first administration, Mrs. Clinton's personal staff inside the White House during the first and second Administration who spoke about her horrendous behavior and filthy language.  The Secret Service agents who considered an assignment to protect her - "a punishment."  They also confirmed her psychotic episodes which is included in the most recent published book about the Clinton's and gives accounts of her screaming fits, throwing the bible at the back of the head of one of her people, using the F word continually while screaming at them, threatening them with loss of their jobs and careers as an intimidation tactic to keep them in line.  The email is consistent in describing Mrs. Clinton's behavior and how those who have to work with her feel about it.  The email is consistent in giving great detail of what happened which is also an indication of the truth.  Lies are vague. Truth goes into the details because the event actually took place.

 Furthermore, we have the fact that at least one female NBC Executive has gone on record (although anonymously) to give the exact account of what happened that night when Mrs. Clinton began to physically shake and went on an uncontrolled tirade against her own staff and the DNC Chairman Donna Brazile.  How many female NBC Executives could there have possibly been working that particular night?   There is a reason these people do not want to come forward.  They are in fear for their lives because there is a history of people who cross the Clinton's dying suddenly from suicide, car accidents, plane crashes, dumb bells crushing their throat while working out - freak accidents - that simply do not add up. the stories about the Clinton's are not exactly top secret.   There is the list of people who have worked for the Clinton's who have mysteriously died.  There is more than enough reason for these people to be fearful of what Mrs. Clinton would do if they revealed their identity. Still the truth is that going public is their best chance of remaining alive and on a grander scale keeping America out of the hands of this woman who is clearly unfit for the office of US president.

4. The fact that the media had to dig up something that happened 11 years ago to find one indefensible statement made by Donald Trump in a private conversation to another man, while ignoring the past 40 plus years and counting of Mrs. Clinton's filthy language, psychotic episodes and vicious threats against anyone who displeases her is what is known as making a mountain out of a mole hill and everyone knows it.  The mainstream media prefers to strain a gnat while swallowing a camel the size of Saudi Arabia.  It's as if the entire population has fallen into the twilight zone.

5.  I'm talking about all the articles that were written after that night condemning Matt Lauer.  How dare he ask a legitimate question that Mrs. Clinton didn't okay and wasn't on the script!   Have the people who wrote those stories ever considered that the candidate is not supposed to be given the questions _beforehand?  _Have they ever considered that they are not supposed to be working for the Clinton's?  They are supposed to be working for the American people!  They are complicit in rigging polls (independent polls have shown Trump has more than double the support Mrs. Clinton has - these polls were taken just before the early vote!)  reporting false numbers and because of the false polls, they are assisting Clinton in yet a *third* rigging - of the US presidential election - which the rigged polls are meant to bolster even though Mrs. Clinton has never been able to draw more than a couple of hundred people to her rallies.  They helped her rig the nomination to steal it from Bernie Sanders, rig the polls between Clinton and Trump and now they are complicit in trying to do it again to Donald Trump.  It isn't working. In a recent poll which I participated in last night the results were that *88% of the American people believe this election is rigged! *

The cat is not only out of the bag, it's _been _out of the bag for decades.  Where there is smoke there is fire.  Clinton is a loose cannon and cannot be trusted to be anywhere near the nuclear button.   She's been exposed more than once. This is merely more evidence that she is not fit to become the president of the United States.  I believe every word of the report on that email.  It's consistent, it's a continuing pattern of Mrs. Clinton's behavior and her mindset which is more of a Dictator (can anyone say Hitler?) than the leader of a free Republic.

Latest Breaking News:  Trump is now getting 25% of the African American vote.  Donna Brazile is the DNC Chairman but she is also a black woman who was just humiliated in front of a room full of people by Clinton and treated like a plantation slave told to "janitor up this mess"!  Never say never.  Clinton doesn't "own" Donna Brazile (although Mrs. Clinton may think so) She may change her mind and walk away from Mrs. Clinton.  Many already have.

Trump Gets UNEXPECTED Announcement About Blacks... Hillary Clinton Is Scared! - The Political Insider
TRUMP on Track to Win More Black Votes Than Any GOP Candidate Since 1960


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrs. M., all you are doing is speculating at this point.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M., all you are doing is speculating at this point.


Get ready for that Avalanche.  It's coming November 8th.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M., all you are doing is speculating at this point.
> ...


You will be weeping, yes.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



So you have no other links to substantiate and prove that Hillary threw a temper tantrum and tirade, is that what you are basically saying?

Yeah, I couldn't find any either.  I looked hard myself.  It would be great if we could find one.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 28, 2016)

Will the lunatic fringe find a new source to hate on November 9th?  

Will the great middle of moderate, law abiding American citizens put to rest hate and fear politicking with a decisive rejection of Donald Trump on November 8th?

Will the lies, half-truths, rumors, innuendos and character assassinations stop, or will the lunatic fringe continue their rejection of democracy itself, with a means and ends ideology, once noted by B. Franklin who opined, you have a republic if you can keep it.

Keep in mind this truth, Donald Trump is the new leader of the new right, and has continued to keep followers who will vote for him and who represent a great threat to our nation, and our nation's traditions, values and democratic institutions. 

They have wrapped themselves in the American Flag, and while holding the cross of Christianity, they have soiled everything those symbols represent.  Jefferson once wrote, "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed"

Trumps effort to disavow his eminent defeat by claiming the election of HRC as the next POTUS is not a product of the will of the people, attacks democracy itself.  Those who will take up arms or incite others to do so will commit the act of treason, and this is a fact of law as well as an evil act; one which despoils every person who took the oath to support and defend the COTUS and died, was wounded or served the nation in this cause.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Indeed.  True joy coupled with overwhelming relief will undoubtedly cause me to weep on November 8th.  I believe you've given me a title for another Op-ed.  I should thank you.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 28, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


More than one book has been published on the subject of Mrs. Clinton's manic episodes, filthy language and open threats against her staff and White House employees.  If you like I can do an  Op-ed on the scores of authors who have written about Mrs. Clinton and her husband.  This latest manic episode of Mrs. Clinton's is but one of a long string of episodes.  She's has earned the name, "The American Psycho."

I'm not sure how many books have been written about Mrs. Clinton's psychotic behavior.... a dozen?  Two dozen?  Here is the latest.......

http://pagesix.com/2016/06/05/tell-...ratic-uncontrollable-ways-in-the-white-house/
Hillary Clinton has a “Jekyll and Hyde” personality that left White House staffers scared stiff of her explosive — and even physical — outbursts, an ex-Secret Service officer claims in a scathing new tell-all.

Gary Byrne, who was posted outside the Oval Office when Bill Clinton was president, portrays Hillary as too “erratic, uncontrollable and occasionally violent” to become leader of the free world, according to advance promotional materials exclusively obtained by Page Six.

The allegations from Byrne, a 29-year veteran of the military and federal law enforcement, threaten to derail her campaign days before she is expected to clinch the Democratic presidential nomination.

“Crisis of Character: A White House Secret Service Officer Discloses his Firsthand Experience with Hillary, Bill, and How They Operate.”

The book claims she repeatedly screamed obscenities at her husband, Secret Service personnel and White House staffers — all of whom lived in terror of her next tirade.

Secret Service agents had discussions about the possibility that they would have to protect Bill from his wife’s physical attacks, Byrne writes, and the couple had one “violent encounter” the morning of a key presidential address to the nation.
__________
read more on link above and meet the real Hillary.....in case you haven't already!


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 28, 2016)

That's more like it!  Something of substance.


----------

